# (Résolu)[Xorg/Hal] Installation fraîche AMD64 clavier/souris

## adrislayer

Bonjour,

je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur mon nouveau laptop, un thinkpad r500 équipé d'un processeur core 2 duo p8400 et d'une ati mobility 3470, j'ai donc opté pour la distribution amd64 en voyant que les ati-drivers étaient désormais compatible en "instable".

Seulement voilà, je n'arrive pas à avoir de clavier ni de souris dans xorg... Maintenant tout passe par Hald, je l'ai donc installé et démarré, ainsi que dbus.

Dans le xorg.conf j'ai seulement mis ce qui concerne les fonts et l'affichage. J'utilise fglrx comme driver ati...

Lorsque je test xorg, j'ai de l'affichage, dans la bonne résolution et tout, mais pas de clavier, pas de souris, bref, inutilisable. Pire, je n'arrive même plus à basculer en mode console, le CTRL + ALT + "Retour" ne marchent pas, ctrl + alt + F1 etc ne donnent rien. C'est comme si xorg ou hal ne me trouvaient pas de clavier, pourtant lorsque je fais un cat de /dev/input/mice, ça marche, mon clavier marche égalemetn en console...

Bref, je suis un peu perdu, je ne vois aucun tutorial pour expliquer le nouveau entre l'intéraction XORG + HAL, qu'est-ce qu'il faut mettre pour que ça marche? Y a-t-il un utilitaire de configuration automatique? X -Configure échoue sur le driver fglrx, xorgconfig veut me faire un xorg.conf "deprecated" vu que les input sont dans le xorg.conf...

Je ne vois nulle part sur le forum un problème de ce genre, tout le monde à l'air de configurer son xorg "finger in ze noze" mais... j'y arrive pas.

Alors sachez que:

- je ne suis pas un débutant gentoo, mais c'est ma première expérience en amd64...

- mon kernel est correcte au niveau cpu/gpu, filesystem, il me manque le wifi et le son ne marche pas encore très bien mais c'est un moindre mal pour le moment

- celui qui me renvoi sur la page documentation pour le X11 n'a pas compris le problème...

- j'ai cherché sur le forum un peu partout et sur google, pour ne rien trouver d'utile à part des parties de fichiers .fdi de hal...

- j'ai testé de mettre mes InputDevice dans le xorg.conf mais ça ne marche pas mieux

Un grand merci pour celui ou celle qui m'aideraLast edited by adrislayer on Sat Feb 07, 2009 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

Tu n'es pas obligé de passer par Hal...

Si tu veux passer par Hal, compile xorg-server avec le useflag hal ; puis crée une règle hal dans

```
 /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
```

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

     <!--config. souris-->

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

     </match>

     <!--config. clavier-->

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

        <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

     </match>

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

        <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

     </match>

   </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

n'oublie pas de supprimer/commenter tout ce qui concerne "InputDevice" dans xorg.conf

normalement, ça devrait fonctionner.

EDIT : j'ai oublié un truc : il faut que tu mettes 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

 dans /etc/make.conf (avant d'installer xorg)Last edited by Pixys on Fri Mar 06, 2009 4:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## titoucha

Pour utiliser hal il faut avoir la dernière version de xorg en instable.

----------

## adrislayer

un immense merci à vous deux!!!!!

merci beaucoup, c'est exactement la réponse qu'il me fallait, sinon je suis bien en instable vu que les drivers ati sont supportés en amd64 que en instable... puis tant qu'à faire, un portable avec une ati, autant augmenter la difficulté à le mettre en amd64 + instable.

j'ai déjà dis merci? ah ben voilà, re-merci.

ps: vous avez vu où qu'il faut mettre evdev dans INPUTDEVICES? c'est marqué quelque part en gros gras bien évident et j'ai rien vu?

----------

## titoucha

C'est indiqué dans l'ebuild. 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r2  USE="hal nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron-digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -microtouch -mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeonhd vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vga -via -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Je ne comprends pas j'ai mis evdev dans INPUT_DEVICE avant de compiler xorg. mais moi j'ai pourtant aucun fichier fdi dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy et j'ai commenté toutes les lignes traitrant du keyboard et mouse dans xorg.conf et ca marche quand même j'ai loupé quelque chose ou quoi   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## adrislayer

salut,

en fait, HAL est un processus plus automatique que le xorg.conf, et au début ton dossier /etc/hal/fdi/policy est tout vide, il se base sur /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/

en gros, tu places des fichiers fdi dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy pour affiner les paramètres, c'est utile pour changer la langue du clavier, configurer mieux la souris ou d'autres choses.

et ne modifie pas ce qui se situe dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy, car même si ça va (je pense) marcher, à chaque mis à jour ça va être réecrassé par HAL donc autant avoir des fichiers dans le /etc pour garder les paramètres pour toujours.

----------

## bouriquo

Ah oki la langue du clavier on la configure la ?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, en remplaçant (dans la copie dans /etc/hal...) "US" par "BE" (par exemple)  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

@XavierMillier : tu parles de quel copie ? celle du fichier situer dans l'arborescence /usr... ?

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, en remplaçant (dans la copie dans /etc/hal...) "US" par "BE" (par exemple) 

 

Comme ça, t'as un clavier qui parle belge "une fois" (comme disent les français  :Laughing: )

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> (dans la copie dans /etc/hal...)

 

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> @XavierMillier : tu parles de quel copie ? celle du fichier situer dans l'arborescence /usr... ?

 

Cherchez l'erreur ...

----------

## bouriquo

@ghoti : et oui je demande quelle copie. si il parle de la copie d'un fichier qui est dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ vers /etc/hal/fdi/policy ou si il parle d'un fichier qui avait été donné dans ce thread ...

----------

## ghoti

Oui, les messages se sont succédés un peu vite: je reconnais qu'il pouvait y avoir doute  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> @ghoti : et oui je demande quelle copie. si il parle de la copie d'un fichier qui est dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ vers /etc/hal/fdi/policy ou si il parle d'un fichier qui avait été donné dans ce thread ...

 

si tu veux pas être ennuyé à la prochaine mise à jour de Hal, ne touche jamais à /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/ ; tout se gère depuis /etc/hal/fdi/policy

----------

